# Les nouveaux eMac font ils du bruit ?



## amufa (25 Mai 2003)

Est-ce que le problème (écran et bruit ventilo) des nouveaux emac 1ghz est réglé ?
Quelqu'un a t'il une info
Merci


----------



## Zitoune (25 Mai 2003)

Seul un petit pourcentage d'eMac a présenté des problèmes d'écran, mais cela devrait être réglé.

Pour le bruit, Apple n'ayant pas communiqué à ce sujet, j'imagine que rien n'a changé ; mais j'ai un aml qui a un eMac 1 Ghz et il ne le trouvait pas excessivement bruyant, alors...



PS : c'est plutôt mal vu de poster plusieurs fois le même message !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Mai 2003)

c'est vrai que Zitoune a eu des ennuis avec son écran,et c'est regrétable,surtout vu le peu de considération qu'a apple envers ses clients...
mais je tiens à chaque fois à préciser que l'eMac est un très bon ordinateur...
voici donc un screen shot de mon écran,qui confirme que tous les emac n'ont pas de pbs d'ecran!

syd


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2003)

un probleme liens au tube n'apparait pas sur une capture écran, mais seulement sur une photographie


----------



## amufa (26 Mai 2003)

Désolé pour le double post


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2003)

sinon sur les denieres series le probleme de video semble reglé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon pour le bruit il faudrat attendre les avis des personnes l'ayant achetter


----------



## Zitoune (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * un probleme liens au tube n'apparait pas sur une capture écran, mais seulement sur une photographie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble que le mien aussi est une révision 2.1


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2003)

tout les PowerMac G4 que j'ai eu sous la main sont aussi des 2.1, et te fit pas a ça, 2.1 c'est juste le numéro de revision de l'architecture de la carte mêre


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * un probleme liens au tube n'apparait pas sur une capture écran, mais seulement sur une photographie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je vois pas pourquoi...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * un probleme liens au tube n'apparait pas sur une capture écran, mais seulement sur une photographie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

parce que vu le pb de zitoune ,j'aurai eu du mal a faire une capture dans ces conditions!


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2003)

si tu n'avais pas d'écran branché tu poura quand même faire une capture d'écran


----------



## HAL1 (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> *[...] Pour le bruit, Apple n'ayant pas communiqué à ce sujet, j'imagine que rien n'a changé ; mais j'ai un aml qui a un eMac 1 Ghz et il ne le trouvait pas excessivement bruyant, alors...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Hello Zitoune,

Serait-il possible que ton ami te donne un peu plus de précision sur son nouvel achat ? Pourrait-il par exemple comparer le bruit qu'il fait à un ancien eMac (si par hasard il a eu l'occasion d'en entendre un), ou bien encore nous donner une impression générale de la machine ?

Ca serait utile je crois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci par avance et salutations à toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## Zitoune (26 Mai 2003)

Ben comme il est sur Paris (et moi pas), on peut difficilement comparer.
Alors comme il est passsé d'un iMacDV à l'eMac 1 Ghz, il trouve forcément la machine plus bruyante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, il est très surpris par la réactivité de la machine.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * si tu n'avais pas d'écran branché tu poura quand même faire une capture d'écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et comment je la réduit,je la converti en jpg et je la post ,si je vois pas ce que je fais ?
ah!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mai 2003)

bon voila une vraie photo(pas super ,pour un photographe)
mais qui montre que mon écran est bon.

SYD


----------



## HAL1 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sydney Bristow:</font><hr /> * bon voila une vraie photo(pas super ,pour un photographe)
mais qui montre que mon écran est bon.* 

[/QUOTE]
SYD,

Je ne pense pas que macinside essayait d'insinuer que ton écran avait des problèmes, mais il expliquait simplement qu'une capture d'écran était possible même sur une machine pourvue d'un mauvais moniteur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, tout le monde voit que ta photo est un montage réalisé sous PhotoShop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, que penses-tu du bruit de ton eMac ? Te semble-t-il acceptable ?...

Salutations,
@+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HAL1:</font><hr /> * 
SYD,

Je ne pense pas que macinside essayait d'insinuer que ton écran avait des problèmes, mais il expliquait simplement qu'une capture d'écran était possible même sur une machine pourvue d'un mauvais moniteur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, tout le monde voit que ta photo est un montage réalisé sous PhotoShop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Au fait, que penses-tu du bruit de ton eMac ? Te semble-t-il acceptable ?...

Salutations,
@+   * 

[/QUOTE]

non hal ce n'est pas un montage ,c'est réelement mon eMac...j'ai posté un sujet il y a qq temps avec une autre photo...
je vois pas pourquoi je ferai un montage...

je n'ai pas pour habitude de raconter n'importe quoi...

quant au bruit ,je n'y prete pas attention...cela ne me dérange pas le moins du monde...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mai 2003)

d'ailleurs voila le sujet,

http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB7&amp;Number=379224&amp;Forum=UBB7&amp;Words=mon%20bureau&amp;Match=And&amp;Searchpage=0&amp;Limit=25&amp;Old=1month&amp;Main=379224&amp;Search=true#Post379224

a noter que depuis j'ai un autre scanner...mais la l'eMac est eteint...
mais tu vois bien que c'est le meme endroit

SYD


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

Bon question 
Peut on dormir a point fermee avec le emac ? Chauffe t'il beaucoup ? 
Merci


----------



## tornade13 (27 Mai 2003)

Salut sir
Pour dormir avec l'Emac allumé faut que tu prenne 2 ou 3 somniferes avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non sincerement ont peu pas dormir avec l'Emac allumé dans la meme piece et meme sydney (Miss Emac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) si elle est honnete ne me démentira pas.
Le mien tourne 24/24 dans le salon mais quand la nuit je me leve ça m'arrive quand je pense a Sydney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 franchement l'Emac fait pas mal de bruit beaucoup plus qu'un pc.
Le jour ça va on n'y prete pas attention mais la nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

Zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut alors
Moi qui voulait m'acheter un Emac parce que c pas cher ..
ARf


----------



## tornade13 (27 Mai 2003)

Le silence se paie de nos jour mon cher Sir


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

Oui je le sais mais tout de meme !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Bon question 
Peut on dormir a point fermee avec le emac ? Chauffe t'il beaucoup ? 
Merci   * 

[/QUOTE]

il faut le mettre en veille ,la nuit!
il ne chauffe pas outre mesure...
j'ai touché,il est chaud sur les côtés,mais pas au dessus...
un conseil:moi ,j'ai positionné l'emac dans un coin,et le bruit n'est vraiment pas génant ...j'ai veillé a laisser 10 cm entre le coin de la piece et l'arriere de l'emac ...comme ca la ventilation est parfaite et le bruit vraiment pas génant...
SYD


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tornade13:</font><hr /> * Salut sir
Pour dormir avec l'Emac allumé faut que tu prenne 2 ou 3 somniferes avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non sincerement ont peu pas dormir avec l'Emac allumé dans la meme piece et meme sydney (Miss Emac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) si elle est honnete ne me démentira pas.
Le mien tourne 24/24 dans le salon mais quand la nuit je me leve ça m'arrive quand je pense a Sydney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 franchement l'Emac fait pas mal de bruit beaucoup plus qu'un pc.
Le jour ça va on n'y prete pas attention mais la nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Donc moi la nuit je le met en veille et le ventilo s'arrete 
et puis je ne dors pas dans le bureau...
franchement ,le ventilo ,oui on l'entend mais cela ne me gene pas ...

pourquoi le laisser tourner ,la nuit ??
la je comprends pas ???
il chauffe inutilement ...
et puis dans la journée,quand on s'en sert pas ,autant le mettre en veille...et on le reveille quand on en a besoin...

SYD


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

Pas bete Sydney


----------



## tornade13 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sydney Bristow:</font><hr /> * 
pourquoi le laisser tourner ,la nuit ??
la je comprends pas ???
il chauffe inutilement ...
et puis dans la journée,quand on s'en sert pas ,autant le mettre en veille...et on le reveille quand on en a besoin...
SYD   * 

[/QUOTE]





 Si je le laisse tourner toute la nuit c'est qu'il bosse l'animal il DL il DL et il DL je dirai pas ou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je m'en sert aussi pour ça


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

Mouaiiiiis mais revenons a notre sujet !


----------



## KreAtiK (27 Mai 2003)

ca fait au moins 6 mois que je dors toutes le nuit avec mon eMac allumé dans ma chambre....aucun probleme !


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

As tu une tele a cote de ton emac ?
Parce que perso j'ai un imac 266 et quand j'allume la tele la nuit , il faut que je reajuste le volume de la tele tellement qu'il fait de bruit , toi non ?


----------



## Arthemus (27 Mai 2003)

Tu parles bien d'un imac ???
Mais l'imac n'a pas de ventilateur. A part l'alimentation et le DD, il n'y a aucun bruit.
C'est l'ordinateur le plus silencieux qui existe.
Pour plus de silence, il faut l'éteindre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu as un bruit suffisant fort pour géner l'écoute de ta tv, à mon ami il y a un truc qui ne tourne pas rond.
Dans ton mac, pas chez toi bien sur


----------



## Sir (27 Mai 2003)

Ouais je sais ! 
Mais je ne sais que faire !


----------



## Telonioos (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Arthemus:</font><hr /> * Tu parles bien d'un imac ???
Mais l'imac n'a pas de ventilateur. A part l'alimentation et le DD, il n'y a aucun bruit.
C'est l'ordinateur le plus silencieux qui existe.
Pour plus de silence, il faut l'éteindre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu as un bruit suffisant fort pour géner l'écoute de ta tv, à mon ami il y a un truc qui ne tourne pas rond.
Dans ton mac, pas chez toi bien sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il me semble que dans les imac à tiroir (par oppostion à mange disque), c'st à dire les premières générations d'imac, il y avait un ventilo dedans, ce qui explique le bruit !!

mais je n'en suis pas ur alors à vérifier !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * 

il me semble que dans les imac à tiroir (par oppostion à mange disque), c'st à dire les premières générations d'imac, il y avait un ventilo dedans, ce qui explique le bruit !!

mais je n'en suis pas ur alors à vérifier !!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

exact,j'avais un tout premier iMac bondi blue avant ,et il y avait bien un ventilo...
mais pas dans le mange disc...

SYD


----------



## tornade13 (28 Mai 2003)

Salut a tous 
le iMac mange disc etait dépouvu de ventilo pour le silence c'etait top on entendait juste le DD.
Et juste pour info j'ai un pote qui est passé chez le revendeur du coin a priori pas de changement au niveau du ventilo mais le revendeur n'avait pas plus de precision et il etait tellement doué qu'il n'avait pas vu le nouveau clavier


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tornade13:</font><hr /> * Salut a tous 
le iMac mange disc etait dépouvu de ventilo pour le silence c'etait top on entendait juste le DD.
Et juste pour info j'ai un pote qui est passé chez le revendeur du coin a priori pas de changement au niveau du ventilo mais le revendeur n'avait pas plus de precision et il etait tellement doué qu'il n'avait pas vu le nouveau clavier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas pratique le nouveau clavier...
ports usb derriere,pas le top!

syd


----------



## Zitoune (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HAL1:</font><hr /> *Serait-il possible que ton ami te donne un peu plus de précision sur son nouvel achat ?* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà ses impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1) l'installation avec le dvd du système et de tous les logiciels a pris
moins de 3 minutes.
2) l'installation d'airport m'a pris 5 minutes
3) l'ordi redémarre en moins d'1 minute
4) quand tu lances Classic, ça prend dans les 15 secondes !!!
5) j'ai commencé à travailler avec imovie3 : les titres, les transitions
etc... tout se fait très rapidement : 3 secondes dans l'ensemble pour un
titre ; 5 secondes pour un "effet"...
6) je découvre idvd : un machin génial qui vous permet de réaliser vos dvd.
Après une heure dessus, je "capte" tous les trucs du logiciel, un peu comme
imovie en son temps...
7) je le trouve plutôt silencieux !
8) l'écran paraît géant à côté de l'imac ancien...ou plutôt l'imac semble
petit dorénavant ;-)
9) pour l'instant je suis vraiment épaté...
10) bugs et autres : j'ai iphoto qui a quitté inopinément deux fois : j'ai
redémarré la machine (environ 25 secondes) et plus de soucis... Avec imovie
3 j'ai eu l'effet "brouillard" qui me faisait une vignette jaune et ne
s'appliquait pas : tu quittes imovie en enregistrant (sans l'effet) et après
ça marche !
11) j'ai oublié : après avoir installé airport, l'ordi a trouvé tout seul
comme un grand le réseau et je le eMac déballé, je me suis connecté 10
minutes après !!!
j'ai oublié : itunes !!!! tu importe un album entier en 1 à 2 minutes !!!
L'import d'un titre prenant en moyenne 10 secondes !
12) Pour moi, cet ordi est une "bombe" comparativement à l'imac 500 dv que
j'ai à côté ! J'attends de voir la gravure de dvd !
Pour la gravure de cd : facile, mais toujours pas le choix comme avec Toast
13) autres cerises : deux jeux complets : Deimos rising et Oto Matic


n.b. le son est très correct et le micro interne est beaucoup plus sensible
que sur les anciens imac ! Donc c'est plus facile de s'enregistrer ou
d'enregistrer les élèves ;-)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mai 2003)

bref que du bon!
vive l'eMac !
une bonne machine ,qui ne videra pas trop le porte monnaie de celui qui l'achete!

SYD


----------



## Sir (28 Mai 2003)

Ben voila mon nouveau mac !


----------



## Eric999 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * 
...
7) je le trouve plutôt silencieux !
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi plutôt silencieux ???? Il est au niveau de ton ancien Imac dv ou de l'Imac G4 ou plus encore ????


----------



## Zitoune (28 Mai 2003)

ben je ne sais pas : la machine n'est pas chez moi...
Et autant je me suis plaint du bruit de mon eMac700, autant d'autres trouvaient cela exagéré.

=&gt; Je me suis toujours demandé si le volume sonore de tous les eMac est le même, ou si comme sur les PowerMac...


----------



## HAL1 (28 Mai 2003)

De toute façon le bruit reste un critère subjectif. Certains n'y feront pas spécialement attention, d'autres en deviendront presque fou.

Je pense qu'il faut aussi évaluer l'utilisation qu'on fera de la machine avant de l'acheter. Si c'est pour passer une ou deux heures par jour devant son écran, je ne pense pas que le bruit soit spécialement gênant. Si c'est pour un usage plus intensif de 7 ou 8 heures pour jour, là je pense qu'il devient plus intéressant de se tourner vers une machine comme l'iMac G4, plus silencieux.

Pour information, je possède un G4 400 AGP dans ma chambre, et je ne peux pas dormir s'il n'est pas en veille. Il faut également prendre en compte la taille de la pièce où l'ordinateur est installé. Plus elle est réduite, plus le bruit semble assourdissant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dans tous les cas, merci bien à toi Zitoune, et merci à ton ami pour ces détails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au cas où, dans quelques semaines, il te recontacterait pour te dire : "bon sang, je n'en peux plus de ce bruit, je n'y avait pas fait attention mais là je craque !", merci de nous tenir au courant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations,
@+


----------



## Eric999 (28 Mai 2003)

J'aime pouvoir faire des DL,etc tout en étant dans la pièce et ne pas entendre plus que mon dd qui gratte de temps en temps.


----------



## Jetsurfer (28 Mai 2003)

Intéressant comme sujet vu que comme d'autres je suis toujours avec un iMac DV400 et 512 Mb de Ram qui ne fait pas de bryuit mais l'écran lui passe par toutes les couleurs de plus vu le prix de l'eMac et bien je trouvais cela intéressant.
Si je comprends bien il faut passer au bruit pour avoir la rapidité et un SuperDrive j'hésite encore d'autant plus que côté portable je suis toujours avec mon Powerbook 1400 et là je voudrais un 15" donc le portefeuille n'étant pas extensible, je pense plutôt au futur 15".
Merci pour les infos données par les différents contributeurs.


----------



## Zitoune (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HAL1:</font><hr /> *Si c'est pour passer une ou deux heures par jour devant son écran, je ne pense pas que le bruit soit spécialement gênant.* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben je peux te garantir qu'il est difficiel de travailler avec mon eMac700 sans écouter de la musique. J'ai essayé quelques fois, et ça soulage quand on éteint sa machine : un bon moyen d'aider les accroc's du jeu ou du net à s'arrêter...


----------



## tornade13 (31 Mai 2003)

Bonsoir a tous
Alors Sir tous ces posts t'on convaincu pour ton futur achat


----------



## Sir (31 Mai 2003)

Non


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KreAtiK:</font><hr /> * ca fait au moins 6 mois que je dors toutes le nuit avec mon eMac allumé dans ma chambre....aucun probleme !   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'esst mauvais ca de dormir avec son mac allumé...


----------



## Sir (31 Mai 2003)

Des posts intelligents , tu connais ?


----------



## rezba (31 Mai 2003)

L'eMac fait du bruit. OK. Enfin rien de comparable à un bon bipro bien gonflé en pleine charge de travail, quand même...


Et puis, ça évitera peut-être de retrouver les iMac dans le même état que les iMac 400 DV de y'a quatre ans, dont une bonne partie affichent un magnifique écran sépia, parce que la chaleur interne finit par interagir avec le tube...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Des posts intelligents , tu connais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non

(en reference a un certain post, mais je contaste que tu est toujours d'aussi bonne humeur....)


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Des posts intelligents , tu connais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Aaaaah, j'adoooore quand l'hôpital se fout de la charité...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Sir (1 Juin 2003)

Je tiens a m'excuser de ce post , mais retournons a notre sujet initial.
Merci


----------



## amufa (8 Juin 2003)

No problem 
reçu nouvel emac 1ghz et pour le bruit c'est franchement cool et plutot silencieux par rapport au anciens emac


----------



## tornade13 (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par amufa:</font><hr /> * No problem 
reçu nouvel emac 1ghz et pour le bruit c'est franchement cool et plutot silencieux par rapport au anciens emac




* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut 
A tu vraiment comparer ? parceque moi j'ai pas entendu de difference avec celui d'un pote qui la reçu mercredi...


----------



## decoris (18 Juin 2003)

est ce que l'emac peut se mettre en veille profonde? (silence absolu, coupure du ventilo)?


----------



## Zitoune (18 Juin 2003)

Même en mettant mon eMac700 en veille, le ventilateur continuait à tourner (je parle à l'imparfait car je suis sans nouvelles de lui depuis 4 semaines).


----------



## tornade13 (18 Juin 2003)

Zitoune quand tu parle de "veille" je comprend bien suspendre l'activité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parceque si c'est oui l'emac se fait oublier car le ventilo se coupe bien evidement...


----------



## Zitoune (18 Juin 2003)

menu Pomme &gt; Suspendre l'activité &gt; le ventilo continuait à tourner (mais c'est peut-être pas comme ça que la machine était censée réagir) !


----------



## decoris (19 Juin 2003)

oui c'est l'objet de ma question : sur mon imac 266, suspendre l'activité laisse le ventilo tourner...
et l'achat d'un emac est pour moi hors de question s'il faut l'éteindre et le rallumer a tout bout de champ...


----------



## tornade13 (19 Juin 2003)

Salut 
Je suis formel le ventilo de l'emac se coupe quand on suspend l'activité...


----------



## decoris (19 Juin 2003)

c'est génial ça... sur tous les modèles???

et est ce qu'il y a aussi un "pulse" lumineux, comme sur les ibook, qui fait vraiment CH... quand on veut dormir et qu'on a l'impression d'être dans un phare?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * c'est génial ça... sur tous les modèles???
> 
> et est ce qu'il y a aussi un "pulse" lumineux, comme sur les ibook, qui fait vraiment CH... quand on veut dormir et qu'on a l'impression d'être dans un phare?  *



je confirme aussi,le ventilo s'arrete et la machine ne chauffe plus du tout en veille!
ce qui ,contrairement a mon ancien imac bondi,permet de le laisser en veille et de ne l'etteindre que si on par en vacances ou en cas d'orage!

parce que l'imac il chauffait un peu en veille et son ventilo tournait...

et oui,il pulse c'est tres beau dans le noir ,mais je comprends que cela peut empecher de dormir...
cela dit ,pour ma part ,j'ai un bureau pour l'ordinateur,donc je ne dors pas a coté...
syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * c'est génial   *



Zitoune remarquera que ce n'est pas moi qui parle comme çà de l'eMac!
d'ailleurs ,je ne dirait plus rien d'enthousiasmant sur l'eMac...
(n'est ce pas Zitoune! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

syd


----------



## Zitoune (19 Juin 2003)

J'ai vu, j'ai vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour tout dire, j'avais hésité entre un eMac et un iMac, mais j'ai pris un eMac pour deux raisons : son tarif plus abordable et les problèmes de pixels morts sur les iMac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Manque de chance, j'ai pas tiré un bon numéro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











PS : Syd, tu crois que c'est contagieux ?


----------



## tornade13 (19 Juin 2003)

J'ai egalement pris l'Emac pour la raison evoquer sur les pixels mort de certain Imac.
Quand a toi zitoune tu n'est pas le seul a avoir des soucis sur ton emac j'ai un pote qui est emmer..... mais lui c'est avec son modem interne deja 2 retour au SAV... Courage


----------



## decoris (19 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et oui,il pulse c'est tres beau dans le noir ,mais je comprends que cela peut empecher de dormir...
> cela dit ,pour ma part ,j'ai un bureau pour l'ordinateur,donc je ne dors pas a coté...
> syd   *



moi avec mon ibook a mon kot, c'est pas top... mais j'ai collé une magnifique étiquette en carton dessus, comme ça il ne m'énerve plus...

sinon le fait que l'emac puisse se mettre en veille profonde, c'est vraiment cool ça! et il est plus ou moins bruyant qu'un imac bondi, toi qui a eu les deux?


----------



## tornade13 (19 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * est ce qu'il y a aussi un "pulse" lumineux, qui fait vraiment CH... quand on veut dormir et qu'on a l'impression d'être dans un phare?  *


Imagine chez moi mon emac pulse jaune, mon isub degage un beau flux vert sous le bureau, mon DD firewire eclaire rouge et mon modem adsl clignote vert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qui veut dormir a la maison?????????


----------



## Zitoune (19 Juin 2003)

Tu habites au milieu d'un carrefour ?


----------



## tornade13 (19 Juin 2003)

Je sais pquoi mais j'en attendait une un peu dans ce genre la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## Zitoune (19 Juin 2003)

vert / jaune / rouge =&gt; ça évoque vaguement quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai comme l'impression qu'on s'éloigne du sujet...


Ohé, possesseurs de nouveaux eMac, venez nous éclairer en donnant vos premières impressions sur la machine !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> sinon le fait que l'emac puisse se mettre en veille profonde, c'est vraiment cool ça! et il est plus ou moins bruyant qu'un imac bondi, toi qui a eu les deux?  *



il est plus bruyant que l'imac bondi...
ecran 17 pouces et G4 contre 15 pouces et G3,il faut un plus gros ventilo,non?

syd


----------



## decoris (19 Juin 2003)

merde, moi qui trouve déjà l'imac bondi a la limite de l'insuportable...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Juin 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai vu, j'ai vu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah!
il y a des mauvais numéro dans toutes les séries...
ce sont des choses qui arrivent ,comme pour les voitures...
j'ai une Mégane 1,4 16V qui a moins d'un an,pas de problèmes...
j'ia un copain qui a la meme en 1,6 16V de l'an dernier aussi,plein de problemes...

syd


----------



## tornade13 (20 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai une Mégane 1,4 16V qui a moins d'un an
> syd    *


Syd je t'aime bien mais la tu me deçois


----------



## Zitoune (20 Juin 2003)

Pour toi, Syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Syd je t'aime bien mais la tu me deçois
> 
> 
> ...



et en quoi je te déçois,tornade blanche??
parce que tu n'aimes pas la mégane??
tu as bien tort...

syd


----------



## tornade13 (20 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et en quoi je te déçois,tornade blanche??
> syd   *


Tornade blanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des insultes maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je voulais savoir si Sydney etait de bonne humeur et je vois que oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en ce qui concerne la meganne non merci j'ai deja donné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Derniere question pendant que je te tiens qui est tu vraiment??? ton profil n'en dit pas long c'est volontaire ou un oubli.
J'ai deja vu ton eMac troner sur ton bureau mais pquoi pas une photo de ton emac et toi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tornade blanche
> 
> 
> ...



pardon,ta tornade est un peu grise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la Mégane est une très bonne voiture...
surtout avec le moteur 1,4 16V,on ne consomme pas grand chose,et comme je prends le sans plomb au luxembourg au prix du diesel en france,j'ai les avantages du diesel(bas prix du carburant )sans les inconvénients(bruit de camion,odeur dans l'habitacle au bout de 2 ans,fumée noire à l'échappement)...
Je suppose que tu as eu une Mégane Diesel :il y a effectivement eu des problemes sur les DTI et certaines DCI...
Je n'aime pas le diesel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un diesel ,çà fait plus de bruit qu'un eMac ,pour en revenir au sujet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui suis je?
tu le sauras le 01 Juillet pas avant ....
rendez vous dans le Bar vers 23h00 le 01 Juillet ,OK?


Syd


----------



## tornade13 (20 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je suppose que tu as eu une Mégane Diesel*


Exact et je l'ai revendu au bout d'un an 


			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je n'aime pas le diesel
> 
> 
> ...


Ben moi si! je roule avec un nissan 2.2 vdi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> un diesel ,çà fait plus de bruit qu'un eMac ,pour en revenir au sujet...*


Tout depend du diesel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> Qui suis je?
> tu le sauras le 01 Juillet pas avant ....
> rendez vous dans le Bar vers 23h00 le 01 Juillet ,OK?
> Syd    *


je peut pas avoir une beta avant les autres


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2003)

non ,
premier juillet çà fait vacances,çà sera plus cool

mais bof ,y a pas grand chose à savoir...
que veux tu savoir d'abbord?

et toi ,qui est tu ?

bonne nuit.

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2003)

pour ce qui est du diesel ,nous autres Français faisons figure d'exception...
Je suis frontalier ,et au lux,en allemagne ou en belgique,le diesel ne représente pas grand chose dans le parc automobile...
a part les camions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j'ai voyagé en scandinavie ,meme chose...

je comprends pas bien cet engouement pour le diesel...

c'est peut etre moins cher a la pompe,mais cher a l'entretien...
la revision d'un diesel c'est le double d'un moteur essence...
et comme les révisions sont plus rapprochés...

syd


----------



## decoris (20 Juin 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> pour ce qui est du diesel ,nous autres Français faisons figure d'exception...
> Je suis frontalier ,et au lux,en allemagne ou en belgique,le diesel ne représente pas grand chose dans le parc automobile... *



la belgique est le premier pays des voitures diesel... plus de 60% (voir 65, je ne suis plus sur...) des véhicules neufs vendus sont des diesels...


			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pardon,ta tornade est un peu grise
> 
> ...



mais que de préjugés! évidemment, les voitures françaises sont un peu nulles en diesel, mais rien de tel qu'une allemande...
et tu oublies les avantages du diesel : 
faible consommation d'où énorme autonomie (plus de 1000km dans mon cas), bcp de couple, d'où moins de changement de vitesse, et puis enfin pour tous les non frontalier, meilleur prix du carburant...
je propose qu'on continue d'en parler dans le bar, ici pour être précis : 
Beurk!


----------



## Onra (4 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> je comprends pas bien cet engouement pour le diesel...
> *



Rendement meilleur et si tu enlève les suies, pollution nettement inférieure à celle du moteur essence (rejets des gaz de combustion plus faible grâce à une meilleure combustion).

That's all... tout le reste n'est que préjugé.

PS: je ne rentrerai pas dans un débat sur ce sujet ici
PS2: la pollution visible n'est pas forcément la plus nocive à l'environnement


----------



## lechneric (6 Juillet 2003)

bonjour,
Au sujet des eMacs, dont j'ai possédé un exemplaire (combo700), je peut vous dire que le ventilateur était bruyant.
De plus j 'ai eu LE problème avec l'écran (écran en forme de trapèze au bout de 15 jours) donc échange contre un neuf et je l'ai revendu pour un iMac 1Ghz 17" et là:
le silence (sauf par forte chaleur ventilo thermo régulé), l'écran 17" avec tous ces pixels (de toute manière vaut mieux 1 pixel mort que l'écran entier) et le graveur DVD Sony.
Justement, est ce que les nouveaux eMacs SD on le même graveur que les iMacs?

@+


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2003)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour,
> Au sujet des eMacs, dont j'ai possédé un exemplaire (combo700), je peut vous dire que le ventilateur était bruyant.
> *



ha ca c'est sur que tu peux couvrir le bruit d'une formule 1 en pleine accélération


----------



## lechneric (6 Juillet 2003)

Pas loin ;-)

Mais avant l'eMac j'avais un iMac DV 400, alors la différence on l'entend, heeeein?
Et maintenant avec l'iMac G4  le ventilo est discret, je peu regarder un film et écouter le la musique sans monter le volume.


----------



## mac_newbie (7 Juillet 2003)

Un eMac est fait pour les gens dont le budget (1000 euros) est déjà à son grand *maximum.*

Pour les gens dont le budget n'est pas _trop_ un problème, l'iMac sera toujours la meilleur option:

Quand vous avez déjà dépensé 1000 euros, un effort supplémentaire de 500 euros n'est pas si énorme considérant les caractérisques supérieures, le design (écran plat), l'encombrement, et surtout le *bruit* qui selon moi justifie à lui seul l'investissement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juillet 2003)

mac_newbie a dit:
			
		

> * Un eMac est fait pour les gens dont le budget (1000 euros) est déjà à son grand maximum.
> 
> Pour les gens dont le budget n'est pas trop un problème, l'iMac sera toujours la meilleur option:
> 
> Quand vous avez déjà dépensé 1000 euros, un effort supplémentaire de 500 euros n'est pas si énorme considérant les caractérisques supérieures, le design (écran plat), l'encombrement, et surtout le bruit qui selon moi justifie à lui seul l'investissement.     *



moi mon budget c'est 1500 euros...
l'an dernier ,j'ai remplacé mon iMac bondi:
pour ce prix j'avais soit un iMac G4 700MHz avec CDRW(et oui a l'époque!)et sans enceintes(si!si!)
ou alors un eMac G4 700MHz,meme RAM,meme disc dur,mais avec enceintes integré et COMBO(il me fallait un lecteur de DVD)...

aujourd'hui ,pour le meme prix on a a choisir entre un iMac combo 800 Mhz ou un eMac Superdrive 1 GHz...

Ce n'est pas encore pour défendre l'eMac ,mais si on y regarde de plus pres ,c'est une machine plus performante que l'iMac a prix égal...

généralement ,lorsque j'achete quelque chose je sais ce que je veux...
et a l'epoque,je voulais un eMac parce que c'etait le remplaçant logique de l'iMac G3...

cela dit pour ceux qui sont sensible au bruit et qui on des pbs de place ,l'imac est fortement conseillé...

syd


----------



## Term (8 Juillet 2003)

L'eMac est sans conteste le meilleur rapport Qualité/Prix (Les quelques problèmes d'écran semble apparament résolu).
Le digne successeur de l'Imac G3, Oui Mssieurrrr!!


----------



## Zitoune (8 Juillet 2003)

Term a dit:
			
		

> *Les quelques problèmes d'écran semble apparament résolu).*



Oui, sur les nouveaux modèles, peut être...
Mais la situation n'est pas réglée pour tous les possesseurs d' "anciennes" machines présentant ce problème (je doute être la seule personnne concernée











)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> aCe n'est pas encore pour défendre l'eMac ,mais si on y regarde de plus pres ,c'est une machine plus performante que l'iMac a prix égal...
> 
> ...



c'est facile à comprendre :1500 euros c'est le prix stratégique chez apple:en dessous ,ce sont des machines sous équipées ainsi,le premier eMac et l'eMac combo sont maintenant "des prix d'appel"sous cette barre,ce qui n'etait pas le cas il y a 6 mois ,puisque l'eMac combo etait a 1500 euros...
pour l'iMac G4 ,les 1500 euros sont le prix du 800MHz combo
il y a 6 mois ,c'etait le 700MHz graveur sans dvd...
avant ,c'etait l'iMac G3 DV qui etait a 1500 euros (soit les 9990 F de l'époque!)...
il y a encore plus longtemps c'etait l'iMac Bondi a ce meme prix...

donc il est clair que le choix qui est aujourd'hui proposé a l'utilisateur pour 1500 euros c'est un eMac plus puissant avec superdrive mais 17 pouces CRT ,ou iMac moins puissant mais ecran LCD...
si l'ecran plat coutait moins cher ,l'eMac n'existerait pas ...
a mon avis l'eMac soit disant pour l'education ,c'etait de la foutaise,car Apple savait tres bien qu'ils le mettrait en vente pour tt le monde...
l'eMac est a mon avis né d'une erreur d'Apple ,car pour remplacer l'iMac G3 ,il devait y avoir les deux projets ecran 17 pouces CRT et 17 pouces plat ,le plat a été retenu mais quand il est sorti ,il coutait plus que ces 1500 euros...donc pour corriger le tire ,ils ont lancé ce  qui s'appelle aujourd'hui eMac et qui aurait du s'appeler iMac si le modele LCD n'avait pas été retenu...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2003)

j'ai passé les 700 post!
comme la fréquence de mon eMac !


----------



## mac_newbie (8 Juillet 2003)

La plus grande qualité de l'eMac, c'est le prix.


----------

